# Father Copleston's History of Philosophy



## RamistThomist (Oct 27, 2007)

Has anyone read Fr. Copleston's History of Philosophy series? I just picked up the volumes on Medieval and Renaissance eras.


----------



## Brian Bosse (Oct 27, 2007)

I own the whole series. It is certainly detailed, should not be considered light reading, and is considered the best history of philosophy available. I am pleased I purchased the series. The introduction to Book 1 is helpful in that he makes the point that his history of philosophy is certainly colored by his own philosophical commitment which is some type of Thomism. He tries to be careful and as objective as possible. 

Sincerely,

Brian


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 27, 2007)

Granted that Russell's is only one volume, how does he compare to Russell? Russell gave good expositions on some areas and remarkably poor on others. I am really looking forward to Copleston.


----------



## caddy (Oct 28, 2007)

I have Volume I only. He's good, very good.


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 28, 2007)

Copleston will probably be better than Russell on the Middle Ages. I just read Bertrand Russell's section. It had very little philosophy and was almost entirely an historical account. Now, Russell's writing was superb and witty--I was chuckling at his description of corrupt popes, but there wasn't much exposition of philosophy.


----------



## caddy (Oct 28, 2007)

^

True. Well you know which angle Russell's going to take. As for Copleston, You get a good sense that he not only knows his subject thorougly, but _knows _God. I'm always a push-over for that angle. Copeston is to philosophy as Schaff is to Church History. He's certainly not reformed, but very readable...just like Schaff.


----------

